# Encoder un DOSSIER



## bengilli (7 Juin 2000)

Dans le cas ou un ordinateur est  partagé entre plusieurs utilisateurs, existe il une application (dans le style de "sécurité systême apple 2.0")
permettant d'encoder un dossier entier (cette dernière ne permettant d'encoder que les fichiers)... ou existe il un moyen déja présent dans l' OS ?

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## szamcha (8 Juin 2000)

C protéger par un mot de passe je suppose ?
Ya rien de base qui existe...
il doit ya vroi des logiciels qui font cela...
à la rigueur tu peux le compresser avec stuffit en mettant un mot de passe. Tu pourra ensuite extraire ce que tu veux avec le menu contextuel... il protègera l'ouverture du ccontenu des fichiers mais pas leurs noms


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2000)

Il te faut le shareware macPGP... Très éfficace il est basé sur un système de Clefs de l'ordre de 1024bits!!! 
Pour le moment je ne sais pas où on peut le trouver mais je vais chercher.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2000)

Voilà l'adresse où tu peux trouver le logiciel en freeware, en français et pour mac!!! http://www.geocities.com:0080/SiliconValley/Bay/9648/intimite.htm 

------------------
Le mac est plus qu'un ordinateur, c'est une communauté solidaire!


----------



## bengilli (8 Juin 2000)

j'ai pas encore testé le lien mais merci pour ta réponse!



------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## bengilli (8 Juin 2000)

merci pour le link mais cette appli crypte les fichiers contenus dans le dossier sans crypter le dossier lui-même... et elle est surtout destinée a la protection des fichiers envoyés sur le net...
je cherche en fait une appli qui demande un code a l'ouverture d'un dossier, mais qui laisse intacts les fichiers qu'il contient et sans créer un nouveau dossier identique (mais crypté), pour protéger l'accès a un dossier pour les enfants par exemple...

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## szamcha (8 Juin 2000)

aaaah, pour cela tu peux passer par les possibilité multi-utilisateur de MacOS9, comme ça tu ne code pas l'accès à des fichiers, mais c'est pluto que tu autorise un nombre limité de dossier ou application.
Par contre pour le configurer, il y a beaucoup de manière différente... je te laisse consulter l'aide à ce sujet. en cas de problème redemande ici.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Avec ça tu auras un mot de passe pour toi avec accès à tout (tu seras le propriétaire) et tu créeras des comptes limités (avec mot de passe ou en tant qu'invités) qui n'auront accès qu'à certaines parties du disque dur. A+
P.S.: bien sûr, c'est réservé à MacOS 9

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------



## bengilli (9 Juin 2000)

évidemment que le TDB utilisateur multiple offre cette solution met je ne tiens pas à passer par la saisie d'un code a chaque démarrage...
dans un cas plus général le cryptage d'un fichier (seul) est un mystère j'ai vu plusieurs questions a ce sujet

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## bengilli (29 Août 2000)

il existe une appli qui permet de protéger les dossiers, en plus de verrouiller le HD, ou permettre le verrou en cas de veille prolongée
c'est disklock 4.6.2
dispo sur www.poweronsoftware.com 

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2000)

Il faut faire très gaffe avec ces trucs qui vérouillent le disque,... Certains inscrivent des infos sur le drivers du disque et il est complètement impossible de récupérer les données sans passer par des boîtes spécialisées qui vous demanderont des prix très impressionnant,.... Donc attention quoA,...

------------------
++

Florent


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2000)

oki! merci pour cette info...


------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------

